# Western flyer serial number help



## HOUDINI (Sep 11, 2014)

I picked up a what i was told is a 30s Western flyer, which I think it is, but would like to find out more info on it

the serial number is F62118 which is stamped under the bottom bracket

thank you in advance


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Western Flyers were made by several different manufacturers so a pic is a must in order to try and identify the bike. Serial number may be a CWC # which would put it at the first quarter of 1940. V/r Shawn


----------



## HOUDINI (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## HOUDINI (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## HOUDINI (Sep 11, 2014)

I was told that only the frame and chainguard were original and the rack was from the 50s


----------



## ratina (Sep 11, 2014)

That's a post war CWC frame. Probably around 46-48. The chrome piece on the rack doesn't look right either. Should have side struts.


----------

